# New Sub Board



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Ladies

Further to some recent posts we have decided to add a new sub board to this section.  At the moment it is open access but we may have to consider this depending upon its use.  I will be reviewing the situation.

The new sub board is entitled "Parenting Adopted Children".  Whilst some of you I know post on the parents place to chat thread, there are sometimes adoption specific issues that you might want to raise here.  Clearly confidentiality for us all remains a significant issue so please be mindful about what you post.

Additionally the advice and support given on the board should not be taken as a substitute for the advice an guidance of qualified social workers or adoption support workers.

I hope that you will find this new addition useful

Karen x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Karen,

I think it will be a useful addition to this great site.

Thanks

PBMxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Karen, 
Although I'm still in the early stages of all of this, I think it will be really useful, we do need to be realistic about what we take on when we adopt children and to have support and learn from others would be so valuable. There's one thing that come's across so strongly whenever I read post's from the mummies on here and that's how much you love your littlies and wouldn't change being with them, if that's inspite of the odd hick up then that's even more encouraging then that's even more encouraging for those just starting out like me!
Viva
XXX


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Karen

Just wanted to say fab idea, as I am about to become an adopted mummy, it is reassuring to know that there is somewhere to come to share my experiences good or bad and to access this fantastic support network.

Thanks again

Em


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello  

Great idea Karen, will be a great help for us too as we ar at very early stages ourselves.


Regards Jon


----------

